# My babies got some new threads!



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OK...this may be picture overload, but I took some pics of my furbabies new duds. I saw Miss Posh's birthday dress and had to have some of my own. Here's Cricket, Sake and Sushi, and some extras of Cricket playing with Miles and a bouncy rubber ball.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How cute! Love that furry butt in the last shots!!! LOL.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

hahhahahahha! ound: I love those last little butt shots! CUTE!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She looks adorable and happy in her new stylish shirt! I too love the butt hanging off the couch!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh those are adorable and the cute hind end is to die for!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

OMG!!! I can't stand it...they're so cute!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Those are cute pictures! How did you get them to post horizonally?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hahaha, I love the one before the last, looks like she prepared her butt to be spanked, way too cute.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Those were some cute bootey shots!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Julie said:


> Those are cute pictures! How did you get them to post horizonally?


Honestly, I don't know...I uploaded to photobucket and just copied and pasted the links.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

She didn't press the space bar in between links.....


:focus:
CUTE!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

How adorable!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Triple cute!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Kim LOVE the pics of the dawgs in their new threads! Petflys is the best!!! So happy you ordered from them...I feel like I could be some sort of "representative" for their great products and even greater customer service!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Your fur babies are adorable in their new outfits, but miss Kricket is just a doll!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

cute cute cute!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

HAHAHAHA.....love the butt shots!!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Cute, Cute and Cute! And glad you got Cricket on the avatar!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh No....they forgot to send the panties.....ound:ound:
Oh well, what the heck, when I was 20 I went out once in a dress...with no panties. arty: It was New Year's Eve and my DH loved it.
Watch that little girl.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Oh No....they forgot to send the panties.....ound:ound:
> Oh well, what the heck, when I was 20 I went out once in a dress...with no panties. arty: It was New Year's Eve and my DH loved it.
> Watch that little girl.


LOL! I'm afraid she's watching too much of Louisiana's native daughter, Miss Britney Spears! ound:

Amy, Petflys WAS amazing! I ordered the 3 outfits, and they sent the dogs each a toy, a bag of chicken treats AND extra outfits! I was shocked when I opened the package. I really want one of those carriers, and I'm thinking about getting the brown and white puppy love one...it should match Cricket's coloring. :biggrin1:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

:clap2::clap2: It's the CUTE parade!!! I LOVE it!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kim, your furbabies are adorable!!! What cute little outfits. Love the pics.


----------

